# what's the process for finding a job after the CS exam?



## financeguy92 (Apr 11, 2018)

im taking the exam this Saturday for the first time, what's the process for finding a job afterwards? Do all agencies have our scores and reach out, or do we just apply when we see a opening in our town or other towns? I didn't see a place on the application to send to specific agencies. Thanks!


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

You want some advice? Do an enlistment in the military and go federal. I’ve been following masscops for over 10 years and I’m sorry but mass is not a place you want to be a LEO right now.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

financeguy92 said:


> im taking the exam this Saturday for the first time, what's the process for finding a job afterwards? Do all agencies have our scores and reach out, or do we just apply when we see a opening in our town or other towns? I didn't see a place on the application to send to specific agencies. Thanks!


Hopefully you live in a civil service town. Boston, Worcester, Springfield, are all civil service so residents living there for over 1 year get preference in hiring over all non residents, except for people who are recognized as the child of a police officer or firefighter who died in the line of duty.

You will have a choice to select (I believe) 10 different civil service towns who will receive your score once they are released in October or November. That is when they establish the eligibility lists.

Once a town begins recruiting, they will contact 2n+1 candidates for the number of positions they are hiring. Therefore if they're hiring 10 officers, 21 candidates are contacted in numerical order. If 2 candidates both scored the same, that number may be more. It's possible that 10 people score a 90, and all 10 of those people will be contacted at the same time even if they only needed 1 more candidate and reached as low as that score.

It's a game of sit and wait. Some towns hire reserve police officers from civil service. Become familiar with the towns that interest you and ask questions of members here who can help you with that knowledge.

Or just join the military and give yourself a big leg up.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Self sponsor, and apply to non-CS towns. Civil service is slowly fading away


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

38bigblock said:


> Self sponsor, and apply to non-CS towns. Civil service is slowly fading away


I agree, to an extent. For smaller towns, absolutely. But no big city has left. I think if Boston, Quincy, Brockton, Worcester, etc leaves CS, it will be the beginning of the end for that system. As long as the cities are still in the system, it will still exist, but I do predict that a lot of smaller towns will continue to leave.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

One of our members went to the academy "self sponsored" and was picked up by a nice department while in the academy. 

It can be done... but you've got to have the rest of the package to go with it. 
Good luck!


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Major cities yeah, but in central MA you have Marlboro, Westboro, Franklin, and Milford. They’re not 100+ guy deartments but they’re not your 10 FT + 4 PT department. I’m sure western MA and the cape have a handful too. It’s just another option. If I waited for CS I would not be a cop right now. Not to mention, I’d rather work on a 8 man department FT in a small town, then not at all.

If you have DV or V status, the CS test is 100% worth it.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wait and wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

j809 said:


> Wait and wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"The world needs plenty of bartenders, kid."


----------

